#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [新聞] 加拿大登山客捕捉神秘生物背影疑似大腳怪

## wingwolf

新闻来源： http://www.kejixun.com/article/201308/15539.html

【科技訊】8月1日消息，據外國媒體報導，日前在加拿大有幾名登山客，在拍攝山中美景時，偶然捕捉到一個巨大神秘生物的影像。影像公開後，引發網友們熱烈討論，不少人認為影片中的神秘生物是大腳怪。

據外國媒體29日的報導指出，這段疑似發現大腳怪的短片，是在加拿大不列顛哥倫比亞山上錄製的，短片中，有隻有著厚重深色毛皮的生物，正在山頂附近笨重地行走著。它先從樹叢裡走到一片開放地區，短暫停留後，又馬上消失在樹叢中。

該短片自於24日被上傳到影音平台YouTube至今，點閱率已超過5萬人次，許多網友紛紛轉貼影片，表達他們的驚訝情緒。根據了解，相信有大腳怪的粉絲們對此相當興奮，認為這證明了神秘生物存在的證據。

不過，也有不少人持反​​對看法，像是科學家們就始終不認為大腳怪會真實存在。而另一些網友則認為，短片中的大腳怪，很可能只是人類穿上類似猿人的特殊服裝，造成大家的誤會，以為真的會有大腳怪出現。



=====================================

刺激(?)的UMA新聞再現~
雖然說北美尤其是加拿大確實有許多人跡罕至的深山~ 不過大型未知物種的存在概率依然蠻小的~~~
在明確物種前果然還是只能保持懷疑態度（？

----------

